# Team EOS vs Team Rogue



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wondering if any of u guys have tried both of these ics Xoom roms yet? And if so what are the noticeable differences and advantages or disadvantages of the two. I flashed the team rogue one last night and so far am really liking it a lot. Just trying to get some opinions to decide if I should try team eos as well. Came from tiamats (team EOS ) most recent honeycomb rom and have always liked there work as well. Thanks in advance for any feedback u guys can offer!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD Industries (Jan 22, 2012)

Well though I am biased on the matter (as being a member of EOS), I can say that for those who prefer the most cutting edge experience, our latest builds are uploaded every night. They are extremely stable from what we hear back and we try to keep a constant connection with our userbase in the #xoom support channel on freenode as well as through our bug report system.


----------



## whitereign (Jan 7, 2012)

* Team Rogue Gets my Vote*


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I personally like Team Eos. I have a Verizon 4g xoom and I used their honeycomb kernel before they started releasing the ics nightlys which I have been using for a while now with no problems. Does Team Rouge make a ics rom for the 4g xoom? Im always up for trying something new.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i only ran team rogues cm kang when it was in its early builds. i found it to be stuttery and glitchy. i have since then been using team EOS nightlies up to date and have found no real issues so far. seems to get better ever night. that being said i am sure team rogues updates have come a long way and the two should be pretty similiar. in the end though EOS gets my vote.


----------



## RunHopSkipJump (Aug 26, 2011)

Team Eos. Especially when you have a 4g xoom. Stable, fast and you can use your mobile data on the go. I love cm7 on my thunderbolt but team EOS stays on my xoom.


----------



## Asphyx (Jun 23, 2011)

Add one more vote for Team EOS!
But truthfully it's an uneducated opinion since I have not run any of the Rouge releases.

Didn't feel any need to because the team EOS ICS for 4G ran so well from the first flash!

I personally stay away from KANG builds and CM Unofficial for a few reasons:
1 - It usually is dependent on some other programmer for some other device to update the KANGed files
2 - CM source changes so constantly that it is not unusual to have something change in CM and have it break and stall development because the project manager for your unit has no clue what actually changed to break the release.
3 - There really is no reason to KANG when you can change the kernel at will and the source is available!

I'm going to stick with Team EOS just to see how far they can take this thing (I mean I got everything I could ask for at this point! LOL)
Then once they have matured to a point where they are busier looking for things to do than they are making things do, I will play around with the others just to see what they are like knowing I have a stable daily ICS driver to go back to!

But T-EOS' support has been amazing and any breakage I have seen reported is usually fixed in a day!

I'm very impressed with their work!


----------



## danyzfr6 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just flashed the unofficial CM 9 ROM for LTE Xoom, (which, I think is a Team Rogue ROM) and it works just as well as EOS's ROM. And there are a few bugs on EOS's ROM (like can't buy apps from market, which may be something I'm doing or not doing to make this not work) that aren't an issue in CM9. Also, battery life seems to be better on CM 9.


----------



## ChadH42 (Nov 14, 2011)

another for EOS here!!!


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Asphyx said:


> I personally stay away from KANG builds and CM Unofficial for a few reasons:
> 1 - It usually is dependent on some other programmer for some other device to update the KANGed files
> 2 - CM source changes so constantly that it is not unusual to have something change in CM and have it break and stall development because the project manager for your unit has no clue what actually changed to break the release.
> 3 - There really is no reason to KANG when you can change the kernel at will and the source is available!


While this may be the case with some "kangs" its not the cause with ours, or with the Xoom. A little research before posting a generalization like this in regards to our build would be appreciated







On a side note, I spoke with Koush a few days ago and we have made the changes needed to be merged into mainline, which should happen soon.


----------



## bigrushdog (Mar 23, 2012)

Word on the street rootz is where the real party is! So lemme clear something up right off the bat. There is no Eos vs these guys or that team. There is only Eos vs Eos. We develop android because we enjoy it. We enjoy the challenge of pushing the boundaries of our own understanding. We choose to share our work 
because a few guys thought it was a half way decent rom. Me and Steady and TDR are friends and go back to Xoom day 1. Eos does not participate in Android drama. We just develop. If the kangs like our work,flattery. Ill be posting ALOT of stuff here as this is where the party's jumpin'


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

bigrushdog said:


> Word on the street rootz is where the real party is! So lemme clear something up right off the bat. There is no Eos vs these guys or that team. There is only Eos vs Eos. We develop android because we enjoy it. We enjoy the challenge of pushing the boundaries of our own understanding. We choose to share our work
> because a few guys thought it was a half way decent rom. Me and Steady and TDR are friends and go back to Xoom day 1. Eos does not participate in Android drama. We just develop. If the kangs like our work,flattery. Ill be posting ALOT of stuff here as this is where the party's jumpin'


awesome, been using rootz since i got my TB but xoom was never big on these forums. cant wait though, never liked xda much.


----------



## wanderfowl (Mar 13, 2012)

For what it's worth, I've run ROMs from both teams. I started on ICS on Xoom with the TeamEOS ICS Nightlies (up trough the initial stable release), and loved them. Then I tried the CM9 kang from Rogue, and love it too. The characterizations I've heard of EOS as cutting edge and Rogue CM9 as more conservative but more polished seem pretty accurate to me. This isn't to say that Rogue is backwards and EOS is unpolished, just that those are their strengths.

I've chosen to run Rogue CM9 primarily as I value stability and polish a bit more than being on the bleeding edge, but if Steady and pals stopped developing, I'd be over on EOS, no problem. We're just lucky to have two great builds from two great teams to choose from.


----------



## rayhodge02 (Oct 18, 2011)

I like both roms...


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

I know this question was asked a while ago, and quite alot has change, but I've been running AOKP for the last couple months with no issues.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## christianpeso (Dec 31, 2011)

rayhodge02 said:


> I like both roms...


My thoughts exactly. Been using both on and off for a while now. Gotta love Nandroid backups!
EOS tends to have more features that I like and use like the ability to add icons in the status bar. Still some things that I would like to see in both, bot u cant go wrong with either one.


----------

